# New House Home Theater setup



## aqualungs (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey everyone! We are building our first home and am trying to plan my Home Theater/Music setup. Any recommendations would be helpful!
The room is about 22x16 with vaulted ceilings. Floor standing speakers are not an option.. maybe someday. So they are all being wall mounted. I have a Klipsch T12SW 400 watt sub. I picked up a Denon X1300W receiver and am setting up for 7.1/5.2 Atmos. 
















As you can see the TV will be mounted over the fireplace with 8 ft built in bookcases. (Also off limits per wifey)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqualungs (Jan 8, 2018)

Front:
Polk S15s above book case and S35 below TV









Sides: 
Polk S10s on the sides


















Rear:
Polk S10s possibly exchanging for S15s (25$ upgrade)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqualungs (Jan 8, 2018)

A couple of questions, also. Should I upgrade the rear surround speakers to the S15 instead of the S10? There’s a 25 dollar difference and I’d hate to sell myself short. 

If anyone has any other mounting suggestions that would be awesome! Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvaShinQ (Apr 26, 2021)

Maaaaan, that looks insane on the plans! Did you finish it?! Could you post some photos with the end product (in case you have done it)?! That is really amazing actually, the plan is really close to perfection, I would really like to get such a house theater setup at my place. I am actually looking to move back to Miami, and I have been looking for some Miami real estate condo. I have found some really amazing houses, now I just have to choose one. As soon as I buy one, I am going to get such a home theater setup!


----------



## aqualungs (Jan 8, 2018)

EvaShinQ said:


> Maaaaan, that looks insane on the plans! Did you finish it?! Could you post some photos with the end product (in case you have done it)?!


Yes we did! Been here 3years. Excuse the painting mess, we are under construction! The sound is incredible, we are very happy!


----------



## aqualungs (Jan 8, 2018)

I was eating breakfast lol


----------

